

Quora meet Foursquare: LOCQL.com a location based QA site - mave99a
http://www.locql.com/
This site is very interesting, it's a location based QA, basically it is exactly Quora meet Foursquare, this is something I personally looking for a while. They are in private beta, but it seemed they send out invite pretty quickly.
======
tuhin
Is there a special reason to ask for: 1) My email permission 2) Anytime data
access permissions

~~~
mave99a
Email is for send you notification, anytime data access for publish to stream.
You will have full control in the settings.

